
Is Swift loosing adoption ? - bsaul
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F010sd4y3,%2Fm%2F0_lcrx4,%2Fm%2F09gbxjr,%2Fm%2F0h52xr1,%2Fm%2F0n50hxv
======
mswehli
No, Swift isn't like other langugaes which start from nothing. Most languages
come out quietly and build a userbase slowly but steadily, which results in
more organic growth, so they will have a steadier curve. Existing developers
however have no real pressure to move to the new language, and can do so at a
comfortable pace IF they decide it is even worth learning.

Swift however was released to a huge population of existing iOS and Mac
developers, in releasing Swift Apple basically set a timer on the end of life
of Object C and it meant that all developers at some point or another HAVE to
learn swift to continue having a healthy career as iOS/Mac developers or be
relegated to maintaining legacy code (which usually doesnt last long for
client applications). So they release it, instant exposure to all existing
Objective C programmers, instant interest from nearly everyone in their target
audience (existing developers), and they're all in a rush to begin learning
about it as staying relevant depends on it. However once a large subset of
existing developers have already learnt about it, interest dies down again and
it evens out at a rate you would expect from any other language based on
interest from NEW developers.

~~~
bsaul
That would explain the initial large ups and downs. But i don't explain the
general slow downward tendency starting from april 2017 and going on ever
since.

You can compare that with kotlin (suddenly adopted officialy for android),
typescript (suddendly adopted by major javascript frameworks, and sponsored by
microsoft), etc.

I just don't explain the trend other than either language loosing market share
on some fields (such as server side development), or ios native development
loosing market share in general. I don't think people are reverting to
objective-c...

